
NLP with spaCy - tylerneylon
http://mlreference.com/spacy
======
syllogism
This site is super cool! Love the design.

If you make a pull request with your examples in a test file I'll be sure to
notify you if we break anything. The trickiest thing will be the outputs from
the statistical models. If we release new models, the examples might give
different outputs, even if the API hasn't changed.

A quick clarification as well:

> As implied in the spacy docs for the Token class, the is_alpha, is_digit,
> is_upper, is_lower, is_title, and is_space attributes all delegate their
> operations to Python's built-in str methods with similar names (such as
> str.isalpha()).

This is generally true, but the values are cached within the vocabulary, for
each word-type. I'm just worried this could confuse someone.

~~~
tylerneylon
Thanks! Clearly we are fans of spaCy. I appreciate the offer on the pull
request and would like to do so. Also, thanks for mentioning the clarification
about the is_x attributes - I'll update the pages to improve the
accuracy/clarity on that!

------
kough
This looks like some nice code examples, but it's worth pointing out that
Spacy's website has really well-written documentation with plenty of code. For
example, their page on generating word vectors:

[https://spacy.io/usage/vectors-similarity](https://spacy.io/usage/vectors-
similarity)

~~~
tylerneylon
Yep! Completely agree that spaCy's docs are great, and have benefited from
solid attention.

Our motivation in making this is to build up the site as a destination where
you can map a conceptual ML problem to copy-and-pasteable code that
immediately works and is readable / learn-fromable.

For the two of us (Mike Sall and I) creating the site, it's basically
something we've often wanted in our day-to-day machine learning and data
science work.

~~~
kough
Totally get it, I hope you didn't take my comment as a criticism.

